#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  abhibhāyatana и работа с kasiṇa

## Юй Кан

С благодарностью *Антону Х*, поднявшему этот вопрос в теме "Махапариниббана сутта, непонятные места".

Компаунд abhibhāyatana состоит из двух слов (переводы -- букв.): abhibhā ("превосходство, превосхождение") + āyatana ("опоры чувственного восприятия").
Если же переводить литературно, то можно -- так: aṭṭha abhibhāyata = "восемь [уровней] выхода за пределы чувственного восприятия".

И вот что сказано об abhibhāyatana в словаре Ньянатилока Махатхеры (NYANATILOKA MAHATHERA):

*abhibhāyatana*: the 8 'stages of mastery', are powers to be obtained by means of the kasiṇa-exercises (s. kasiṇa). In the Com. to M. 77, where āyatana is explained by 'means' (kāraṇa) it is said: "The abhibhāyatana through their counteracting may master (suppress) the adverse states, and by means of higher knowledge they may master the objects of mind." They are means for transcending the Sensuous Sphere.

*abhibhāyatana*: 8 "уровней овладения [чувственным восприятием]", являются могущественными способностями, обретаемыми с помощью практик с касинами. В Com. М. 77, где ayatana объясняется как 'средство' (_карана_), сказано: "Благодаря абхибхаятанам можно подчинить (подавить) неблагоприятные состояния [ума], и с помощью высшего знания они могут подчинять объекты ума". Они являются средством для выхода за пределы чувственного восприятия.

The stereotype text often met with in the Suttas (e.g. D. 11, 33; M. 77; A. VIII, 65; X, 29) is as follows:
Стереотиный текст, неоднократно встречающийся в суттах:

(1) "*Perceiving* (blue..., red..., yellow..., white) *forms on one's own body, one sees forms externally small ones, beautiful or ugly*...
[...]

(1) Некто, воспринимая (синие..., красные..., жёлтые..., белые) формы на своём теле, созерцает эти внешние формы: предельно малые, прекрасные или уродливые...
[...]

(Перевод палийской фразы на англ. выше — не очень, по мне, точный: в силу сказанного ниже. Но как _буквальный_ — вполне допустим)

As preparatory kasiṇa-object for the 1st and 2nd exercise one should choose on one's own body a small or a large spot, beautiful or ugly, and thereon one should concentrate one's full undivided attention, so that this object after a while reappears as mental reflex or image (nimitta, q.v.) and, as it were, as something external. Such an exercise, though appearing quite mechanical, if properly carried out will bring about a high degree of mental concentration and entrance into the 4 absorptions (jhāna, q.v.). In the 3rd and 4th exercises the monk by an external kasiṇa-object gains the mental reflexes and absorptions. As objects of the remaining exercises, perfectly clear and radiant colors should be chosen, flowers, cloth, etc.

В качестве подготовительного объекта (касина) для первого и второго упражнения следует *выбрать на своём теле малое или большое пятно, красивое или уродливое, и неотрывно сосредоточить на нём всё своё внимание так, чтобы этот объект через некоторое время вновь возник как умственный отпечаток или образ (нимитта), воспринимаемый как нечто внешнее.* Такое упражнение, хотя и кажется вполне механическим, обеспечивает, при правильном его исполнении, высокую степень сосредоточения ума и вход в четыре «поглощения» (джханы). В третьем и четвёртом упражнениях монах, благодаря внешним объектам-касинам, получает [соответствующие] умственные отпечатки и достигает [соответствующих] «поглощений». В качестве объектов для остальных упражнений необходимо выбирать [формы] безупречно чистых и ярких/сияющих цветов: цветы, ткань и т.д.

A kasiṇa-object of small size is said to be suitable for a mentally unsteady nature, one of a large size for a dull nature, a beautiful object for an angry nature, an ugly one for a lustful nature.

Говорится, что касина-объект малого размера подходит для суетного или мятущегося по своей природе ума; такой же, но больших размеров — для ума вялого или медлительного; красивый — для гневного ума; уродливый — для ума похотливого.
Вот, полагаю, и всё, что необходимо для понимания описаний уровней абхибхаятан и работы с касинами.

В том же словаре есть чуть и по поводу цветов. Если кому нужно -- допереведу. : )

----------

Ittosai (14.11.2012), Богдан Б (15.11.2012), Леонид Ш (14.11.2012), Марина В (15.11.2012), Топпер- (14.11.2012)

----------


## Zom

Всё бы ничего, да вот только.... >>> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/sona_nimitta-sv.htm

----------

Eugeny (14.11.2012)

----------


## До

Если говорить правильно, то "чувственное" относится к _пяти чувствам_, а ум это не чувственное, а умственное. Аятанасы, таким образом, это не опоры _чувственного_, а какого-то другого.

"one should choose on one's own body a small or a large spot, beautiful or ugly" - полагаю, речь тут не о _пятне_, а о _месте на теле_, ведь оно должно быть большое для dull _типа личности_ (а не "ума").

"reappears as mental reflex or image and as something external" - не "... воспринимаемый столь же ясно как нечто внешнее", а просто "и как нечто внешнее".

----------

Марина В (15.11.2012), Юй Кан (14.11.2012)

----------


## sergey

аятана - это не "опоры чувственного восприятия", точнее это значение - лишь одно из. Аятана может означать  _область, сфера, место_... (см. по ссылке). 12 аятана включают в себя 6 "опор чувственного _и  умственного_ восприятия" (формы, звуки и т.д.), как их назвал Юй Кан, также их называют шесть внешних сфер, а также шесть "внутренних сфер" - зрение, слух и т.д. Также аятанами называют сферу бесконечного пространства (ākāsānañcāyatanaṃ), бесконечного ума и т.д. - сферы вне форм. Также в Удане Будда называет аятаной ниббану (Atthi bhikkave, tadāyatanaṃ, yattha neva paṭhavi, na āpo, ...)

И трактовка внешних форм как просто пятен на теле того или иного цвета тоже не отвечает на все вопросы. Вот отрывок из Махапариниббана сутты по теме:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm#_Toc42753350
Например там первые два "овладения" или мастерства - внутренее _сознавание форм_ (Ajjhatta.m rūpasaññī) и видит внешние формы 1) ограниченные, 2)неограниченные.
А следующие два - внутренее _бесформенное_ (или вне форм) сознавание ("Ajjhatta.m arūpasaññī ), но также внешних форм 1)ограниченных 2)неограниченных.

----------

Ittosai (14.11.2012), Vladiimir (14.11.2012), Zom (14.11.2012), Богдан Б (15.11.2012), Леонид Ш (14.11.2012), Марина В (15.11.2012), Юй Кан (14.11.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Компаунд abhibhāyatana состоит из двух слов (переводы -- букв.): abhibhā ("превосходство, превосхождение") + āyatana ("опоры чувственного восприятия").


Какой-то, все-таки, немного невнятный получился "буквальный" перевод. 

Аbhibhū - господство, покорение, подчинение (кого-л.), преодоление, одержание верха...

āyatana (здесь) - область, сфера

abhibhū + āyatana = сфера (уровень) господства




> Если же переводить литературно, то можно -- так: aṭṭha abhibhāyata = "восемь [уровней] выхода за пределы чувственного восприятия".


С помощью такого "господства" над чувствами возоможен "выход" за пределы чувственного восприятия, но это не значит, что само это слово "господство" нужно заменять словом "выход".

----------

Юй Кан (15.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всё бы ничего, да вот только.... >>> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/sona_nimitta-sv.htm


В чём заключается "да вот только", можно пояснить?

К слову, кроме недо- и просто опечаток на той странице проблема с вёрсткой:

----------


## Zom

> В чём заключается "да вот только", можно пояснить?


Тем, что это объяснение (что в словаре Ньянатилоки) - просто одна из гипотез, не более того. К тому же, скорее всего ошибочная, судя по тому, как объяснения искажались, переходя посредством глухого телефона из ранних трактатов в поздние (о чём собстна и статейка).




> К слову, кроме недо- и просто опечаток на той странице проблема с вёрсткой:


Чем смотрите? У меня на фаерфоксе и эксплорере всё намана.

----------


## Юй Кан

> аятана - это не "опоры чувственного восприятия", точнее это значение - лишь одно из. Аятана может означать  _область, сфера, место_... (см. по ссылке). 12 аятана включают в себя 6 "опор чувственного _и  умственного_ восприятия" (формы, звуки и т.д.), как их назвал Юй Кан, также их называют шесть внешних сфер, а также шесть "внутренних сфер" - зрение, слух и т.д. Также аятанами называют сферу бесконечного пространства (ākāsānañcāyatanaṃ), бесконечного ума и т.д. - сферы вне форм. Также в Удане Будда называет аятаной ниббану (Atthi bhikkave, tadāyatanaṃ, yattha neva paṭhavi, na āpo, ...)


Да, и _аятана_ -- термин контекстозависимый.
Насколько знаю, есть разделение шести аятан на пять чувственных (внешних) + одну умственную (внутреннюю). То же, соответственно, -- с двенадцатью аятанами.
А в перечне абхибхаятан речь, как сказано в пояснениях, идёт о работе с внешними объектами-касинами (относящимися к пяти чувственным аятанам), переходя от них к внутренним их отпечаткам (относящимся к аятане умственной)...
Хотя палийский текст описания восьми абхибхаятан я ещё детально не анализировал. Теперь займусь им. : )




> И трактовка внешних форм как просто пятен на теле того или иного цвета тоже не отвечает на все вопросы. Вот отрывок из Махапариниббана сутты по теме:
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn16.htm#_Toc42753350
> Например там первые два "овладения" или мастерства - внутренее _сознавание форм_ (Ajjhatta.m rūpasaññī) и видит внешние формы 1) ограниченные, 2)неограниченные.
> А следующие два - внутренее _бесформенное_ (или вне форм) сознавание ("Ajjhatta.m arūpasaññī ), но также внешних форм 1)ограниченных 2)неограниченных.


И над этим ещё подумаю...

----------

Марина В (15.11.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тем, что это объяснение (что в словаре Ньянатилоки) - просто одна из гипотез, не более того. К тому же, скорее всего ошибочная, судя по тому, как объяснения искажались, переходя посредством глухого телефона из ранних трактатов в поздние (о чём собстна и статейка).


Не знаю. Речь ведь в статье о другой практике...




> Чем смотрите? У меня на фаерфоксе и эксплорере всё намана.


Опера 12.10

----------


## Zom

> Речь ведь в статье о другой практике...


Там о нимиттах, которые как раз связаны напрямую с объяснением практики касин.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Там о нимиттах, которые как раз связаны напрямую с объяснением практики касин.


Хотите сказать, что любые описания практик, связанных с нимиттами и/или касинами, -- сплошные гипотезы и "частные богословские мнения"?

----------


## Zom

Вы почитайте лучше статью, если уж вас эта тема заинтересовала.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы почитайте лучше статью, если уж вас эта тема заинтересовала.


Ответьте, пожалуйста, на прямой вопрос?
А я уж сам решу, что и для чего лучше.
И с чего решили, что статью я не прочёл, приведя скриншот из её финала?

----------


## Zom

> Ответьте, пожалуйста, на прямой вопрос?


Скажем так, привести в доказательство слова самого Будды, которые бы подтверждали эти теории, не получится. Поэтому как ни крути - это именно что частные мнения каких-то живших в прошлом монахов/монаха - такие же, как и личные мнения любых современных монахов. Кроме того, как показывает статья, информация в Висуддхимагге в этом плане - глухой телефон, поэтому считать что там есть _"всё необходимое для понимания описаний уровней абхибхаятан и работы с касинами"_, как минимум, наивно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скажем так, привести в доказательство слова самого Будды, которые бы подтверждали эти теории, не получится.


Значит, нужно думать/анализировать такие периоды самостоятельно, исходя из текста оригинала, а не только комментариев и вариантов англ. переводов.
И при любом варианте/итоге анализа польза для того, кто этим занимается, будет, пусть и невеликая.
Стало быть, лучше -- это врубаться в оригинал, а не перечитывать скептические статьи.




> Кроме того, как показывает статья, информация в Висуддхимагге в этом плане - глухой телефон, поэтому считать что там есть _"всё необходимое для понимания описаний уровней абхибхаятан и работы с касинами"_, как минимум, наивно.


А как максимум, эта фраза была своего рода провокацией на серьёзное обсуждение серьёзного и непростого периода текста... Вызов, попросту говоря. : )

----------

Марина В (15.11.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Значит, нужно думать/анализировать такие периоды самостоятельно, исходя из текста оригинала, а не только комментариев и вариантов англ. переводов.
> И при любом варианте/итоге анализа польза для того, кто этим занимается, будет, пусть и невеликая.
> Стало быть, лучше -- это врубаться в оригинал, а не перечитывать скептические статьи.
> 
> 
> А как максимум, эта фраза была своего рода провокацией на серьёзное обсуждение серьёзного и непростого периода текста... Вызов, попросту говоря. : )


Юй Кан, а как насчёт моего вопроса про перевод названий двух сутр? Жду ответа до сих пор....

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а как насчёт моего вопроса про перевод названий двух сутр? Жду ответа до сих пор....


Май, так я ведь дал в той теме свои варианты их перевода? И под ними стоит спасиба от Нико. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

Моя признательность всем, так или иначе принявшим участие в обсуждении темы. : )
Перевод текста Абхибхаятана сутты -- в теме "АБХИБХАЯТАНА СУТТА".

----------


## Eugeny

Кстати по поводу касин есть такая ещё идея:созерцание воды=созерцание непостоянства,созерцание огня=созерцание танхи,а вот по поводу созерцания земли и воздуха тут уже надо подумать к чему их отнести...

----------

